# Is this Dr. Satan mask?



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Is this a Dr. Satan mask, from "House of 1000 Corpes" without the oxygen thingy? I keep looking at it and I can't decide. I really like it. What's everyone think?


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's close......


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree - pretty close. You could definitely make it work if the Dr. Satan character is your goal for the costume.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

It is close, you can find other Dr. Satan images on google to compare it to.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

While it's not an exact match of the real character, I believe it _is_ the Dr. Satan mask, perhaps modified slightly.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

if you asked very nicely (or made up a lie about a sick grandma) your local fire department or ambulance service might slip you an O2 mask for free. Just ask for a "simple face mask" or failing that, a "non-rebreather". The non-rebreather has a clear plastic bag hanging off the bottom but it could be easily snipped off and the tubing glued into place. I know if someone came and asked me for one i would give it to them, especially if it was for a halloween costume! 

If that doesn't get you anywhere you might be able to get them at a drug store, probably from the pharmacist, and definitely from a medical supply store.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

They're like $1 at military surplus stores.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

To be honest I don't really want an oxygen mask, the on this guy gives me the heebie geebies, I would want him sans oxygen. (If I can find the mask that is!)


----------

